# Freedom 42 belt slips



## Tabonga (May 17, 2012)

Thanks to this forum I found DTAC Solution Number M11867 from the John Deere Horicon works on timing belt slippage and blade contact.
I have a used LT155 with the Freedon 42 deck. I saw it mow before I bought it and when I got home it made 3 beautiful passes in my yard before I heard the blades hitting.
They had been sharpened but were not torqued correctly and became loose; however the blade timing was also off.
I removed the deck and cover and it appears someone had been there before me. I am positive the tensioning idler has been out and I need to know how to return it to factory spec. Presently it is centered on the slide(not sure correct description here). I took it apart after I used the above tech sheet to the letter and the belt still slipped. The belt looks new as did the drive belt so it is my guess that a previous owner had replaced them. Woman who sold it had not clue what had been done prior.
The tech sheet indicates tensioning of the idler nut is critical so I hope someone can guide me here. Thanks Tabonga...New Member!


----------

